# LOGOS for Mac Users



## N. Eshelman (Dec 8, 2008)

Did any of the Mac snobs see that LOGOS is now available for Mac? Has anyone gotten it yet? 

I have dreamed about being a Mac snob for some time, but the lack of LOGOS and BibleWorks has kept me tied to my PCs. Maybe once BibleWorks is released I can break free from the bonds that bind me. 







Sadly, I look more like the PC guy- maybe that's it- I just want to be as cool as the Mac guy. Oh well (and I have a grey suit just like the PC guy).


----------



## KMK (Dec 8, 2008)

e-sword is now available on Mac! http://www.whatisrazar.com/macesword/


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 8, 2008)

I was part of the Beta testing. It is very good.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Dec 9, 2008)

I was _really_ excited by the news. As a longtime Mac user, I am ready to take it to the next level in Bible study. Why the best Bible softwares were relegated to clunky, buggy PC's was always beyond me.

Now, how much is left in my pastoral expenses account for '08?


----------



## Scynne (Dec 9, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I have dreamed about being a Mac snob for some time...



I dreamed too. Then I got a Mac...


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is Accordance Bible Software - Bibleworks designed for Mac. One of my college profs, the greek teacher, prefers it over Bible works. I am waiting till I can afford either, now that I have the option.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 19, 2008)

MacSword for the Mac is very good....many great classic commentaries available for it, along with many text versions etc. and its all free.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 19, 2008)

I love Legos. We had a box full of them when I was a kid. We used to make all sorts of things with them. It wasn't like today where you could buy complete Batmobile kits but you had to use your imagination to make trucks and space ships and what not.

My son loves Legos too. We enjoy playing Wii Batman Legos together.

I imagine they have Batman Legos for the Mac OS.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 19, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I love Legos. We had a box full of them when I was a kid. We used to make all sorts of things with them. It wasn't like today where you could buy complete Batmobile kits but you had to use your imagination to make trucks and space ships and what not.
> 
> My son loves Legos too. We enjoy playing Wii Batman Legos together.
> 
> I imagine they have Batman Legos for the Mac OS.



Have you made any plans for when James is ready for an erector set?

Theognome


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 19, 2008)

Theognome said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > I love Legos. We had a box full of them when I was a kid. We used to make all sorts of things with them. It wasn't like today where you could buy complete Batmobile kits but you had to use your imagination to make trucks and space ships and what not.
> ...



Dude,

We're talking theology here. Quit clowning around!


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 19, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I love Legos. We had a box full of them when I was a kid. We used to make all sorts of things with them. It wasn't like today where you could buy complete Batmobile kits but you had to use your imagination to make trucks and space ships and what not.
> 
> My son loves Legos too. We enjoy playing Wii Batman Legos together.
> 
> I imagine they have Batman Legos for the Mac OS.



Legos for the Mac is big in Holland LOL   

(One needs to know about the huge lego land in Holland to get that one


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 19, 2008)

Zeno333 said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > I love Legos. We had a box full of them when I was a kid. We used to make all sorts of things with them. It wasn't like today where you could buy complete Batmobile kits but you had to use your imagination to make trucks and space ships and what not.
> ...



They have a Lego Land in San Diego too. Very expensive to get in but a lot of neat rides for young kids.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 19, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



Why would you want me to quit? Edmund Clowney was one of the OPC's greats, so don't tell me to talk theology and yet not discuss his work!

Sheesh!

Theognome


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 19, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Zeno333 said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



I see your in the military big time. I have a Niece in the Navy on the USS Theodore Roosevelt ship...Any and all prayers for her safety is welcomed


----------



## Theognome (Dec 19, 2008)

Zeno333 said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Zeno333 said:
> ...



He's a marine. Praying for a squid is anathema for such ilk.

Theognome


----------

